# F- 250 suspension rattle



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Have an '02 F-250 4 X 4 and notice a suspension rattle after I replaced the shocks. It seems to make noise when I hit small bumps in the road like expansion joints, etc at slow speed ( under 30).

I've replace the swaybar links, checked the track arm, etc. and all are o.k. Don't know what else to look for. Took a rubber mallet and went tapping and could not find anything that sounded loose. Noise also seems to come from the back axle too. I did notice that when I hook up my 16' trailer, the noise is less pronounced.

I would appreciate any suggestions your may have for me to check. I am starting to wonder about the shocks, they have about 25000 miles on them. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

several things to look for:

if your shocks come with polyurethane bushings they can squeak:
spray light oil see if that helps: WD-40; liquid soap, etc ...

if your bushings did not have any metal sleeves, shocks
will be too loose on mount rod and will rattle, buy metal sleeve
inserts from O'Reilly , autozone ....
Press old bushing out, spray with WD-40, press metal sleeve
in halfway, then press bushing into shock then press the rest 
of the sleeve into bushing

if you didn't tighten the washer against the bushing until it
bulges then it's too loose

spray WD-40 at all bushing ends; leaf springs, body mounts
and in between the leaves, rear anti-sway bar connecting points

anti-sway bar may be loose, check mounting bushings as well

your body mounts may need replacing, try Energy Suspension
Kit (all polyurethane)


last thing to check is your bumper, make sure all nuts are 
torque properly: it should not move or squeak when you grab
it and give it a real hard yank


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Leaf spring isolators...did mine last spring (no pun intended)!


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

I just got mine fixed on my expedition..sounded like a metal on metal rattle on small bumps. It was the sway-bar


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like I'll be spending tomorrow morning under the truck.


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

One more thing is on mine it seemed lke the noise was from the back left of the truck when it was actually in the front..so its kinda frustrating at first..I had it fixed at TC auto here in Corpus.. good luck


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Had a brake caliper loose and making noise on an older Ford. Drove me crazy trying to figure that one out.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I had mine in the Ford house several times for the same thing, They never could find it. We checked the ball joints, and replaced the sway bar bushings, but, still had the same rattle. I solved the problem by trading it in.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> I solved the problem by trading it in.


Wish I could, but with 2 in college I can't swing another payment. Besides, my 7.3 is the best engine I have had.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

redfish bayrat said:


> Thanks for the replies. Looks like I'll be spending tomorrow morning under the truck.


Unless you know what you are looking for, you will not be able to get it to rattle if it is the spring isolators (all the weight of the truck is on them). After I did mine, I have shown others...one being a mechanic!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks. I banged around, yanked and twisted on everything all morning long. Could not find anything. Next thing is to take the swaybar links loose and see if it still rattles. If so, the leaf springs will be next.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

redfish bayrat said:


> Thanks. I banged around, yanked and twisted on everything all morning long. Could not find anything. Next thing is to take the swaybar links loose and see if it still rattles. If so, the leaf springs will be next.


PM me your email address and I will take some pix of the leaf spring isolators on my truck...provided it is not raining manyana and send to you. I believe you will kick yourself when you see it and ask yourself...how the he!! did I miss that!


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

bwguardian said:


> PM me your email address and I will take some pix of the leaf spring isolators on my truck...provided it is not raining manyana and send to you. I believe you will kick yourself when you see it and ask yourself...how the he!! did I miss that!


why not share your pic here ?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

cabosandinh said:


> why not share your pic here ?


Because my wifes camera takes very large pix and I hate resizing...if you want them, PM me and I will send.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

OK, attached are the pix of the front spring isolators...I had a couple people PM me and just decided to go ahead resize and post here...hopefully, someone can utilize and spread some reputation!:biggrin: Basically, the originals are black in color which I do not have a picture of them before removing, but once you look it will be obvious they are worn through. My truck has an extra leaf so yours more than likely only has two and do not have as much arch in case you are wondering why my suspension looks a little different...I picked it up a little The isolators are the white plastic pieces between the hangers and the leaf springs at each end below the bottom eye bolts. I changed mine utilizing a pry bar as I was able to pry the areas apart, slide the old black unit out, then slip the new white units in place...you will understand when you get into doing it. You can only find these parts at the Ford dealer and it is about $20+ and I may still have the part number in the file if someone cannot find what they need but Ford is aware of this problem and the parts guy will more than likely know what you are trying to get. There are also some plastic pieces on the spring keepers which are also black that sometimes come off and you may also be having some noise from these. I hope this helps some of you out because this noise drove me crazy for months on end before I figured it out. You cannot get it to make the noise under the truck since the wieght of the vehicle works against you.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. One side looks just like those, the other side has nothing. I think the mystery has been solved.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

redfish bayrat said:


> Thanks for the pics. One side looks just like those, the other side has nothing. I think the mystery has been solved.


You may be surprised when you pull the one side out that looks good!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

When I redo them, I will replace all of them on all 4 springs. Don't want to take a chance on missing something.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

redfish bayrat said:


> When I redo them, I will replace all of them on all 4 springs. Don't want to take a chance on missing something.


I think you will only find them on the front two springs.


----------

